# Meguiars Ultimate Compound - any good?



## kdh (Nov 6, 2011)

HI all,

I have an old Silver BMW that I'm trying to remove swirls and freshen up the paint.

I'm using a Meguiars v2 dual action machine polisher with Ultimate Compound and I've done it twice over the car on Speed 4 but the swirls are still there. There's an improvement, but still there. It's taken a long time also!

Do I just keep going until they are gone - I'm worried I'll damage the paint - or do I try something stronger like T-cut metallic?

many thanks for any help.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

BMW = hard paint so try a pad with more cut


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Try an LC Orange pad (4") U.C is non diminishing you won't hurt the paint


----------



## kdh (Nov 6, 2011)

Sorry I'm new to this.

I'm using the 7" Meguiars Soft Buff 2 Polishing Pad. (yellow)

Could you give me a clue which others to try and where I could order from please? Thanks.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

kdh said:


> Sorry I'm new to this.
> 
> I'm using the 7" Meguiars Soft Buff 2 Polishing Pad. (yellow)
> 
> Could you give me a clue which others to try and where I could order from please? Thanks.


Have a look at Lake Country pads And Chemical Guys.There's dealers on here you can buy from. I think the pad your usings too soft i'd go for a compound pad or polishing pad.


----------



## kdh (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks a lot. Many thanks.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

kdh said:


> Sorry I'm new to this.
> 
> I'm using the 7" Meguiars Soft Buff 2 Polishing Pad. (yellow)
> 
> Could you give me a clue which others to try and where I could order from please? Thanks.


I would try the 5" pads. Easier to work with and better cutting


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I used Ultimate Compound with the burgundy cutting pad and it worked well on my BMW. 

The yellow pad wasn't good enough.


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

if you want to stick with meguiars then use their burgandy pad, its cutting and the yellow is only polishing so itl give better results, personally i prefer the chemical guys pad range,


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Could also try some MF pads, should work well with the Megs polish


----------



## kdh (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks again, good of you all to answer.

Strange that they sold it in a bundle and said the yellow pad was for cutting and the black for polishing. Yellow one is pretty useless really.


----------



## kdh (Nov 6, 2011)

Burgundy Cutting pad now arrived and used it today.

Slightly silly question but it's quite a hard to tell in daylight if the swirls are still there. Does everyone do this sort of work under electric lights?

Depth of shine, should there be a good in-focus depth of shine after using the compound or does that only come with a few layers of wax? I don't want to lay on the wax then realise I haven't cut it enough first.

thanks again.


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Go to screwfix and buy a small halogen work lamp. They are £10, worth every penny. This will show everything.


----------



## kdh (Nov 6, 2011)

thanks - used outside in daylight?


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

As above, get a good light to check your work with. :buffer:

I have used megs UC a few times and have found it quite good. I have used it with a megs G220 v2 with the burgandy pads and also with 3M green pads. Worked fine but wasn't that good for cut. However I found that panels done with it needed very little refining with another polish to get the shine back into them before a last stage product like a wax or sealant. :thumb:

Goodluck


----------

